# Which Basket to use?



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

Got my new DTP and Sage Grinder Pro today. Set it all up as per instructions for first use. It came with 4 baskets, 2 single 2 double. Can someone confirm which one I should be using when I'm using my own ground coffee from the grinder please.

Thank you.. Sue (newby to coffee making)


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Sue you're going to want to be using the non pressurised double basket - should be flat bottomed with holes all over. Do you know what youre doing as far as dialling in the grind goes?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

is a good vid that explains how to dial in.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The pressurised baskets look similar on the bottom but just have one small hole in them. They are for use with preground coffee from supermarkets etc such as Lavazza and many other makes.

I'd suggest you initially start with the grind setting mentioned in it's manual. Some might suggest something else but I suspect Sage have a good reason for suggesting this.

Double or single ? Many on here use the double for singles often with 17g in it. It depends on the bean, taste and type of drink your making. Also size. You would normally run those as a double but what you do in that respect is up to you.

John

-


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I also cant find info anywhere about the dose sizes in the baskets, i use 18g for the double, but what is the dose ball park for the single?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

craigsalisbury said:


> I also cant find info anywhere about the dose sizes in the baskets, i use 18g for the double, but what is the dose ball park for the single?


9-10g


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

MWJB said:


> 9-10g


aww thanks man, just pulled 10 which works well.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might do better with a bit less - depending what you want. In my case it's a much taste as the bean can give in the single. The coffee needs to be able to expand so I look for slight signs of the hex socket in the screw that holds the shower screen in place in the top of the puck after as shot has been pulled. If that's too clear it usually means there is too much coffee in so I look for what might be described as a pimple in the middle of the puck. In fact that's what I use to finalise the grinder timer and also correct for drift in it's output before taste changes. It's a pretty severe pimple.

After noticing that when I pulled 2 shots on the trot that the 2nd one was noticeably stronger I preheat the portafilter by running a double through it. In fact I usually use a pressurised basket for that now and then slip the one I intend to use in.

Weight depends on how fine it's ground. I've usually found 9.3g a good starting point and ideal for some bean but with finer grinding that has gone to 10 maybe 10.1g.

John

-


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I noticed even with 10, its not filling the basket enough for a sufficient tamp because of the shape of the basket, so the puck is a bit soggy. im not the biggest fan of really strong coffee so im thinking to make the grind a bit courser and run more volume through it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Things can get rather soggy as the grind gets finer worsening as it's underfilled more and more. If 10g isn't getting up into the parallel part of the single basket I'd wonder about the accuracy of the scales you are using. My single basket weighs 19.1g unfilled. I have 2 singles. Something more accurate reckons that one weighs 19.10 and the other 19.12. Might be ok to roughly check your scales. One came with the machine and the other was bought several months later from Sage.

You don't say what machine you are using or what beans. I haven't detected much difference weight and fill wise with either fresh or packet roasted beans done who knows when.

John

-


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

ah apologies,

Im using a Sage double boiler, its the single that came with it, I bought the amir scales from amazon which puts the basket alone at 23.3 (24 rounded up on my salter kitchen scales) without the PF attached. With 10g the tamper is hitting the shoulder where the basket tapers.

The coffee is Fudge by Rave, Im kinda on the fence to get a couple of VST baskets but im really not sure its goint to make a huge difference as I have heard the sage baskets are pretty good.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'd best start another thread. This one is on the Dual Temperature Pro or maybe Barista Express which use 54mm filter baskets, The dual boiler uses an E61 size. I also have an E61 machine by Fracino. Like most the single is stated as 7.5g. In practice it may hold a bit over 8g, 9 dubious. I don't know what Sage have done unless they give some idea in the DB manual. You can probably get a standard 7.5g single for your machine but it's wise to know what makes fit it correctly.

It sounds to me like your single might be a 14g in respect to other makes but just guessing.

John

-


----------



## AlexanderH (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, I'm new on the forum but have been looking around for quite some time now on the topic of 'dosing' and 'baskets' in/for the DTP. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong here, but I just can't seem to dose more than 14g in the double baskets and still pull a good shot. I'd have to grind to fine and have too small of a headspace between the puck and the shower. I'm dialed in at 14g now, which gives me a very decent espresso, so that's good, but I'd just like to have a bit more yield, specially for milk drinks. I'm using a smart grinder pro... Any suggestions? I saw some of you are using precision baskets, which I'd also really like, but I'm not that handy, so if any mods are needed to make them fit, I'm out.. :-/


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@joey24dirt is your man he'll be able to give you all the pointers you need and help with the more specialized baskets


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

AlexanderH said:


> Hi, I'm new on the forum but have been looking around for quite some time now on the topic of 'dosing' and 'baskets' in/for the DTP. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong here, but I just can't seem to dose more than 14g in the double baskets and still pull a good shot. I'd have to grind to fine and have too small of a headspace between the puck and the shower. I'm dialed in at 14g now, which gives me a very decent espresso, so that's good, but I'd just like to have a bit more yield, specially for milk drinks. I'm using a smart grinder pro... Any suggestions? I saw some of you are using precision baskets, which I'd also really like, but I'm not that handy, so if any mods are needed to make them fit, I'm out.. :-/


Hi you must be the guy who commented on YouTube?

As I mentioned briefly on there, the Spaziale baskets will fit the sage but needs slight modification. The overall diameter of them is a couple of mm too big to fit so you have to squeeze in the sides of the basket until it fits. I'd be happy to modify one for you as long as you covered all the costs of getting it back and forth.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/IMS-Competition-Double-Filter-Basket-1218g---B662TH26M/m-m-2003.aspx?PartnerID=22&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwILdw9Lw2AIVTbXtCh0fNgMDEAQYASABEgLSLvD_BwE&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom

This was the basket I bought for my DTP.


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

AlexanderH said:


> Hi, I'm new on the forum but have been looking around for quite some time now on the topic of 'dosing' and 'baskets' in/for the DTP. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong here, but I just can't seem to dose more than 14g in the double baskets and still pull a good shot. I'd have to grind to fine and have too small of a headspace between the puck and the shower. I'm dialed in at 14g now, which gives me a very decent espresso, so that's good, but I'd just like to have a bit more yield, specially for milk drinks. I'm using a smart grinder pro... Any suggestions? I saw some of you are using precision baskets, which I'd also really like, but I'm not that handy, so if any mods are needed to make them fit, I'm out.. :-/


I use the sage DTP and Sage Grinder Pro. I get 18g in the 54mm basket everyone measured on scales.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It might be worth checking the grinders burr setting. Something that I've been reluctant to mention as damage is possible but having recently checked the grinder on my BE and found it to be exactly the same as I set the SGP I'm a bit happier about mentioning it.

Run the beans out completely ans brush the burrs over. The grinder wont run unless the hopper is in so rather than trying to get it to run by poking something at the switch inside empty that too. When you are replacing the outer burr after a brush make sure it clicks home and there aren't any grinds under the part it clicks into. Then set the grinder to it's minimum setting and press the button - DON'T allow it to go into timed mode so keep your finger on it. If you used timed mode the only way to stop it completely is to unplug it but it can be paused. Listen to the motor. As an example my SGP was set too fine. The motor slowed down more and more over a period of something like 5 to 10 secs - can't be accurate as I panicked. I set it so that the motor just sounded a bit busy over a similar period but less busy than when it's grinding beans.

Once set like this I think people will find that the initial setting the suggest in the manual won't be miles and miles out for many beans. From memory that's 15 for espresso. The finest I've had to go so far is 10 but a decaf may need finer as might some beans.







I'd guess the chances of needing 1,2 or 3 are remote. I don't usually use the double but am on the BE at the moment. Same burrs different adjustment. I get 19.3g in and suspect it would take 20. That's a medium roast bean. I usually use dark roast and would expect less than that. Maybe dark roasts expands more.

John

-


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

AlexanderH said:


> Hi, I'm new on the forum but have been looking around for quite some time now on the topic of 'dosing' and 'baskets' in/for the DTP. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong here, but I just can't seem to dose more than 14g in the double baskets and still pull a good shot. I'd have to grind to fine and have too small of a headspace between the puck and the shower. I'm dialed in at 14g now, which gives me a very decent espresso, so that's good, but I'd just like to have a bit more yield, specially for milk drinks. I'm using a smart grinder pro... Any suggestions? I saw some of you are using precision baskets, which I'd also really like, but I'm not that handy, so if any mods are needed to make them fit, I'm out.. :-/


Can you post some piccies as I get 18g in with no trouble and I know my burrs are pretty worn (so may not be ground that fine). I dont have to tamp it that hard either... Do you tamp with the supplied tamper or your own?


----------

